# Newby looking for Nutria help



## yumpc (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi guys and gals new to all of this and am looking for some info. I am down on the MS and LA border(Pearl River) and we are trying to control the Nutria Rat population on our hog lease. I am a true believer that you use everything you can when takining an animals life so i am trying to figure out if there is a market for the furs and if there are any local area traders that you guys may know about. We harvested 151 in 2 days. Alot of the local folks eat them around here but i am looking for an additional use.
Who can't use a few extra bucks in Obama's pockets nowadays. Thanks for any info.


----------

